# Truman has a new hip!!! (THR)



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Hopefully the one hip replaced is all he will need. Fingers crossed and happy thoughts being sent to you.

Paula


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

What a great poo parent you are to try to help you baby avoid future pain and complications! Hope the healing is fast and lasting! WTG!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

truman said:


> My 8yo spoo got his new hip on 6/1!! He has moderate to severe hip dysplasia (HD) in both hips. I knew he had bad conformation (roached back) since he was a pup and had the HD confirmed 5yrs ago with the ortho surgeon. He's been doing great with the use of heavy supplements until fall of 2010, but in January the Xrays showed his hips had gotten significantly worse. Decided to do the hip replacement now before he needed pain meds and while he is still not too old to recover well. Most dogs with bilateral HD (88%) show significant improvement with just one hip done (fingers crossed).
> 
> I'll be eating ramen noodles for the next year to pay for the surgery, but studies show that the cost of pain meds and other pallative therapies to comfortably maintain a HD dog without surgery could cost nearly as much over time. Plus the side effects of meds on the liver, kidneys and personality are something I wanted to avoid.
> 
> ...


hi - first i want to say, what wonderful news !!! so very happy for you and for your pup!! 

there's a new member on the forum (jazzie's mom) who is taking her girl to a vet as we speak. she, all of a sudden, can't put any weight on her right leg. her post on this was called "jazzie won't sit" or something like that. i just noticed she had a previous post about using MSM b/c she found out there is hip displasia in her spoo's line. that thread was before the current one about not standing. maybe you could visit her thread and take notice what she posts after her vet visit. if it is dysplasia, she would be very thankful to hear your experience. just a thought....


----------



## truman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the nudge.....I meant to reply to jazzie's mom when she posted about supplements (for which I have years of experience!) but I've been caught up with Tru. I'll send her PM.

Tru's doing great 2 weeks out...but I've been spending lots of time on the floor singing and playing tug to keep him occupied. Poor guy....he'll have NO muscle mass left on his hips in another 10 weeks. Lots of physical rehab to come!


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear of Tru's success!! I like the books with happy endings! :cheers2:

Oh... and by the way... have I mentioned lately that you guys are the best! I so appreciate that you have helped me with Jazzie!

Julie


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Truman!

Congratulations on becoming a bionic Poodle!! Be good and mind your Mom so that new hip heals right and doesn't ever cause you any trouble.

Since Hip Dysplasia is now considered by most researchers to be polygenic, it's really important that the information about hip problems throughout the breadth of the pedigree is available. That way breeders have the best chance of not pairing two dogs with hip problems in their families. No breeder wants to have created a Poodle that has your crippling problems!! Information is the best weapon in our fight for healthy Poodles.

Would you PLEASE talk your Mom into registering you with the Poodle Health Registry? There's information at the website
Poodle Health Registry
Poodle Health Registry Database

If your Mom has any questions, have her email me!

Nancy


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like Truman is healing fast. You will have your hands full for a while. I hope the one new hip will do the trick. You are smart to do this while he is young enough to bounce back.


----------

